#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-29
<jamesguzman> buena noche mañana voy instalar ubuntu ¿cuanto necesito de espacio?
<jamesguzman> si no es aqui, donde puedo consultar?
<jamesguzman> gracias
<sepirothem> buenas noches
<sepirothem> estoy mamado.. pero bueno hagamosle rapidito
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, todavia no son las 9pm... y yo ando == q ud parce :S
<sepirothem> faltan 2 minutos... hay que revisar quorum
<SergioMeneses> bueno sepirothem IngForigua stOrmBlast aqui esta la ultima acta https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/03-14-2011
<SergioMeneses> y nuestras actividades para esta semana https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<IngForigua> sepirothem: ola compa
<SergioMeneses> juan marquez dice q ibnicien sin el q anda en el trabajo
<sepirothem> IngForigua, que mas hermano... nojoda tengo un dolor de cabeza ni el HP ... es que hoy mame mas sol... y aca esta haciendo un calor infernal
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si por aqui == con el calor
<IngForigua> nooooooooooooooooooo me hablen de calorrrrrrr
<IngForigua> que me dan ganar de irme a tututututu
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos yo propuse estos temas.... 
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: hola
<SergioMeneses> 1- Camisas de U-co con el logo oficial.
<SergioMeneses> 2- Conference pack para el primer semestre del presente año... aunque esto deberiamos haber tratado el año pasado.
<SergioMeneses> 3- Llamado de atención a Andres Mujica por tener tan abandonado el team.
<SergioMeneses> 4- Definición del nuevo horario de las reuniones... miren que ya paso una semana y no han enviado el correo los que se comprometieron.
<SergioMeneses> no se si quieran agregar mas
<SergioMeneses> ?
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, \o
<IngForigua> el 3 xDDDDDDDD
<sepirothem> el horario de las reuniones quedo en tarea de juanmarquez
<IngForigua> yo ya
<sepirothem> ya casi todos enviamos los dias
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si pero no envio nada :;S
<SergioMeneses> :S
<stOrmBlast> yo creo que si
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno empecemos oficialmente porq somos 5...
<sepirothem> bueno hay que esperar. Que se le mande un correo avisandole la vaina
<SergioMeneses> asi q ordenemonos
<stOrmBlast> creo que deberíamos enviar un mail a ubuntu-co, recordando las normas para enviar mails, hay mucho top-posting en la lista últimamente
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, estaba pensando en proponer lo mismo
<sepirothem> stOrmBlast, tienes razon... pero a parte de recordar hay que revisar lamoderacion
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: un personaje llamdo edwin garzon
<SergioMeneses> ..si es demasiado problema como se ha vueto la lista
<IngForigua> curioso man
<IngForigua> jejejeje
<IngForigua> trabaja en microsoft
<SergioMeneses> bueno la primera tarea q asignaremos será: enviar un mail a ubuntu-co, recordando las normas para enviar mails, hay mucho top-posting en la lista últimamente a cargo de stOrmBlast 
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora empecemos a revisar q se ha hecho
<SergioMeneses> tenemos nuestra wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<stOrmBlast> otra cosa mas de la lista
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, esperate y salimos de los pendientes
<SergioMeneses> ten la idea por hay :D
<stOrmBlast> ok :P
<SergioMeneses> para no desordenar el log
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea0: Ir editando la wiki del Team
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RES: TODOS 
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, IngForigua stOrmBlast JoseGutierrez como van con las wikis ?
<SergioMeneses> la del flisol no la he vuelto a ver? si le han metido info?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: yo ya puse todo lo de villao
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/flisol2011
<sepirothem> revise
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, JoseGutierrez stOrmBlast les recuerdo de ir actualizando la wiki del flisol :D al final del evento le enlazamos las galerias de imagenes y lo demas
<sepirothem> ya esta la fecha, hora y lugar de quilla
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, estoy a la espera de la info de el fisol en mi ciudad para agregarla
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, oks... 
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso!!!
<sepirothem> ahora estamos cuadrando las conferencias...
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, super... recuerden las fotos de las presentaciones
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea1: Informe del proyecto soporte
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RES: IngForigua y SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> esta esta como en el limbo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ↑↑↑
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: jejejeje next next
<SergioMeneses> bueno la verdad por el flisol no nos hemos podido reunir para discutir lo de soporte con calma
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez y nuestro contacto que le ha pasado... hace rato no lo vemos
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, la verdad no se q pasa con andres mujica
<SergioMeneses> y me preocupa
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos tramitar el material de este semestre
<SergioMeneses> y pues él es el contacto... el debe mantenernos informados del mundo jaja
<JoseGutierrez> hola muchachos la verdad yo nunca he llegado a ver andres mujica en estas reuniones
<sepirothem> hay que mandarle un correo... por todos los medios, concilio, personal, twitter, facebook
<stOrmBlast> no habia alguien encargado de hablar con andres ?
<IngForigua> muchachos
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si julian alarcon pero no ha llegado
<IngForigua> yo propongo disolver el concilip
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora tomamos el tema de mujica
<IngForigua> disolver el concilio
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sepirothem sepirothem JoseGutierrez esperen terminemos la orden
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no sea loco ome
<IngForigua> sigamos la agenda
<SergioMeneses> continuemos
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea2: Ir armando la Ubuntu Global Jam dentro del Team
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RES: SergioMeneses 
<IngForigua> vealo si ve el no nos abandona
 * SergioMeneses saluda con la mano a andresmujica 
 * IngForigua da una cerveza a andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> bueno la verdad por el calendario no he organizado lo de la global jam... la tengo agendada para despues del flisol
<sepirothem> andresmujica, epa hermano ya nos estabamos extranando
 * andresmujica saluda
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea3: Contactar a los organizadores del FLISOL Cali y mirar como participar
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RES: josegutierrez 
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, ↑↑ como vamos con eso?
<SergioMeneses> q han dicho en Cali?
 * IngForigua piensa que andes mujica nos debe cervezas por el abandono xDDDD
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses la verdad los organizadores del flisol nunca respondieron a los correos
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, mmm... raro. Bueno fresco no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> intentamos contactarlos
<JoseGutierrez> vale
<SergioMeneses>  Tarea4: Contactar a los organizadores del FLISOL Bucaramanga y mirar como participar
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> RES: Cesar 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> al fin q cuadro con los de CUSOL?
<stOrmBlast> el sabado 9am voy con ellos para ver las instalaciones
<stOrmBlast> donde se va a realizar el evento
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, super... no se le olvide lo de la edicion de la wiki
<stOrmBlast> y en unos minutos espero la informacion completa de subir a la wiki
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/flisol2011
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, eso!!!
 * andresmujica debe trabajo :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si por montones
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora si empecemos con la reunion en forma
<sepirothem> andresmujica, debe bastante....
<SergioMeneses> primero creo q andresmujica debe decir unas palabra...
 * SergioMeneses da la palabra a andresmujica 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ?
 * IngForigua piensa que el proximo asado va por cuenta de andresmujica
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses +1
<andresmujica> nada apenasmeestoy poniendo al tanto
<andresmujica> k pena hace 15 días no estaba   disponible para conectarme
<andresmujica> de hecho me quede en la hoja de calculo k estaba organozando el horario
<andresmujica> si me leen?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si
<stOrmBlast> si
<sepirothem> andresmujica, hay que ponerse a camellar... necesitamos... conference pack
<sepirothem> para el flisol
<andresmujica> tengo uun laag horrible toy por celu
<SergioMeneses> bueno andresmujica primero me gusta q este de vuelta... ud es muy apreciado por aqui
<IngForigua> andresmujica: rocks :P
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, necesitamos q se ponga a camellar duro con lo de los conference pack... necesitamos uno para el campus party y es prioridad :D
<SergioMeneses> ...ya q tenemos una conferencia y un taller en el campus
<SergioMeneses> asi q la representacion debe estar por lo alto :D
<andresmujica> lo del conference ya lo había pedido 
<sepirothem> bueno sigamos tonces... puntos pendientes
<sepirothem> ...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks... yo estuve hablando con diego turcios de honduras y el pidio uno en estos dias y le llego de una :S no se si es q a nosotros no nos quieren :S
<IngForigua> andresmujica: cuando lo pidio?
<andresmujica> cuando es el campus?
<andresmujica> piing
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el 27 de junio
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, nos lee=?
<sepirothem> y no se olviden del ubucon
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si para eso es el segundo
<SergioMeneses> yo pienso q minimo al año deberiamos pedir dos... uno por semestre
<andresmujica> hace rato lo pedi, pero no le hice seguuimiento a ver k me decian 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, :S
<sepirothem> andresmujica, bueno ahora es buen momento
<sepirothem> para hacerle seguimiento
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, +1
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya dejemos los conference pack para luego... yo se andresmujica se pone juicioso de ahora en adelante
<SergioMeneses> PREGUNTA: alguien plantea algun tema para esta meeting?
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, siguiente punto
 * SergioMeneses tiene varios
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, ya cumplimos los pendientes
<sepirothem> lo de los correos en que quedo
<sepirothem> ?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, lo de la lista quedo en q stOrmBlast mandaba correo de entiqueta....
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, cuentenos lo demas
<andresmujica> ping sergiomeneses
<stOrmBlast> bueno
<SergioMeneses> eso si q fue extraño... me hizo ping y lo bote del irc
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses, de eso no.. si no de los correos de @ubuntu
<stOrmBlast> en la ultima semana han enviado algunos correos, solicitando se les quite la moderación, mi pregunta es quien esta pendiente de eso ? bien que puede ser algo no tan importante como otras tareas que hay
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, quedamos q julian arreglaba eso... pero no ha llegado, porq el administraba esas cuentas
<stOrmBlast> pienso que deberiamos darle un poco de prioridad a la lista ya que ellos tambien forman parte de Ubuntu-co de una u otra forma 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si y se les da prioridad... el problema es q la lista anda embolatada
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses la lista anda envolatada y mal moderada
<SergioMeneses> ping
<SergioMeneses> alguien me lee?
<sepirothem> Yo propongo que hay que mandar un correo diciendo por un lado a los usuarios que se van a tomar medidas y que no se molesten... y por otro a los moderadores que lo hagan bien... (me incluyo) 
<sepirothem> el problema radica en que aveces no todos pueden y cuando se hace hay tantos que toca dejarlos pasar y aveces pasa spam y publicidad
<IngForigua> esooooo
<sepirothem> es muy dificil pero se debe tener como un horario o algo asi... no se si es descabellado pero se puede hacer
<stOrmBlast> sepirothem, tiene razon, hace poco entro un mail de unas diapositivas que fue comentado por integrantes de la lista y el mail no tenia nada que ver
<same_> pise el modem :S
<sepirothem> es decir que los mensajes de van a dejar pasar a ciertas horas todos los dias... (pueden ser 5 o 6 veces al dia) donde nos pongamos la mano en el cosidere y se haga bien
<same_> sepirothem, pero el problema es el top posting
<sepirothem> asi hay mas orden y cada uno puede hacerlo a una hora determinada
<same_> y es muy reiterado
<sepirothem> same_, por eso porpuse un correo diciendole a la gente qu se van a tomar medidas y que no se molesten si se les devuelve un correo
<same_> sepirothem, oks... vale 
<stOrmBlast> me gusta esa idea
<same_> stOrmBlast, esta encargado de ese correo :D
<stOrmBlast> same, entendido 
<same_> oks
<sepirothem> como les dije por otra parte
<sepirothem> es hacer esas moderaciones a ciertas horas del dia
<sepirothem> con encargados
<sepirothem> asi sabemos quien esta moderando mal o bien y se pueden corregir errores
<same_> sepirothem, todos somos administradores de la lista
<sepirothem> por eso
<sepirothem> same_, la idea es hacer unos horarios para moderacion
<sepirothem> que no sea a todas a horas y que lo haga el que sea de nosotros
<same_> sepirothem, la idea es buena pero es compleja de poner en practica...
<sepirothem> es decir si se hace 7 veces al dia... de 8 .a.m a 10 p.m hay 14 horas cada 2 horas se dejarian pasar mensajes
<stOrmBlast> sepirothem, me gusta esa idea, sobretodo porque a mi parecer considero me falta practica en el ejercicio (por eso aun correos de los que no estoy seguro los dejo pendientes)
<sepirothem> y asi habria mas control
<same_> mmm... si yo les entiendo... pero bueno cuantos moderadores hay?
<same_> en teoria todos... en la practica?
<sepirothem> que yo sepa no
<same_> personalmente hace rato no modero y es por cuestiones de tiempo... pero cuando puedo lo hago y/o hacia
<sepirothem> y los que sean... bueno a mandar un correo para saber a ciencia cierta quieenes son moderadores
<sepirothem> y asi porponer horarios
<sepirothem> para dejar pasar los mensajes
<stOrmBlast> bien y quien se encarga de crear los horarios ?
<same_> me gustaria mejor q los moderadores se pusieran de acuerdo entre ellos... es mejor q nosotros imponerles un horario...
<same_> stOrmBlast, de momento q los moderadores cuadren entre ellos como le hacen... no se es lo q pienso...
<stOrmBlast> same, si es verdad pero cuando lo haríamos ?
<sepirothem> hay que proponerlos... ya yo hice una propuesta de 8:00 a.m. a 10:00 p.m. cada 2 horas
<same_> stOrmBlast, se manda crreo
<same_> correo
<sepirothem> stOrmBlast, eso es solo una propuesta hay que debatirla
<stOrmBlast> bueno primero tendríamos que saber cuantos están moderando y una hora promedio en la que lo hacen no ?
<stOrmBlast> sepirothem, bien entiendo :P
<JoseGutierrez> yo modero casi siempre de noche
<same_> stOrmBlast, sepirothem ese dato lo tiene mujica o alarcon
<sepirothem> exacto, por eso es necesario un correo avisando para saber quienes son moderadores y asi proponer la vaina
<same_> sepirothem, si toca encviar email... yo me encargo de eso...
<stOrmBlast> bien ahora tendríamos que enterar a el resto de moderadores para que copien la idea y asi debatirla
<same_> bueno muchachos les iba a preguntar por otra cosa
<same_> IngForigua, JoseGutierrez sepirothem stOrmBlast al fin que paso con las camisas de ubuntu-co?
<same_> hace rato q tenemos el logo
<same_> y nada q las hacemos
<same_> :S
<sepirothem> same_, stOrmBlast, JoseGutierrez la vaina queda asi.... 1 enviar correo a los usuarios avisandoles que se van a tomar medias para la organizacion y que no se molesten si se les rebota un correo... y 2 contactar a los moderadores para debatir la porpuesta
<IngForigua> same_ to reenvie correo a tiendageek y a czam pero no se
<stOrmBlast> same, yo respondí el mail en cuanto a la opinión de las camisetas
<same_> IngForigua, si pero cosas como las tallas lo colores de fondo... esas cositas no las hemos cuadrado :S
<DanielF> Buenas noches
<same_> stOrmBlast, si eso me dfije
<same_> DanielF, \o
<DanielF> como van
<JoseGutierrez> mail en cuanto a la opinión de las camisetas a mi no me llego ningun correo de este tipo
<same_> IngForigua, sepirothem uds q estan en bogota este fincho cuadren lo de las camisas por favor... se apuntan a eso?
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhhhhh
<DanielF> que pena la llegada tarde
<same_> DanielF, no hay lio
<IngForigua> Yo hablo com czam
<same_> IngForigua, eso...
<IngForigua> DanielF: que tal :D
<same_> escoja un color bonito de fondo y manden un diseño a la lista
<same_> a ver si las hacemos para el flisol
<same_> y q hollman me traiga la mia jeje
<stOrmBlast> jajajajajja
<same_> stOrmBlast, DanielF IngForigua sepirothem stOrmBlast algun otro tema a discutir?
<sepirothem> yo aca no me voy a complicar... me mando a hacer una negra con el logo nuevo y listo...
<same_> sepirothem, pues esa es una salida... pero la idea es ir al campus todos con la misma
<same_> :D
<same_> y tomarnos la foto gigante con el pendon :D
<sepirothem> bueno hermanos si no hay nada que discutir... me retiro tengo un que cule de sueno....
 * andresmuj saluda de nuevo, casi no puede conectarse again
<same_> IngForigua, sepirothem eso se cotizan y entre todos reunimos los fondos
<DanielF> en la universidad, estamos adelantando contactos para un evento a mediados de octubre, haciendo unos convenios con gente de afuera del pais, si uds conocen a algun teso del SL, les agradezco que me envien la forma de como contactarlo 
<sepirothem> me avisan lo de las camisetas....
<same_> DanielF, yo conozco a un sergio meneses si queire le contacto
<DanielF> la mia xl
<sepirothem> DanielF, pilas que el ubucon es en octubre
<same_> sepirothem, cuadre con IngForigua uds q estan en bogota este fiincho
<IngForigua> OT me sacaron de quicio
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos  perdon una pregunta,,,,
<DanielF> yo se pero es que en esa fecha es el cumpleanos de girardot
<same_> ...a ver, JoseGutierrez tiene la palabra
<DanielF> y la universidad lo quiere hacer para esa fecha
<JoseGutierrez> no se que tan obvio vean ustedes que yo pertenezca al concilio : )
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<sepirothem> que yo sepa usted pertenece
<sepirothem> eso ya se discutio
<same_> JoseGutierrez, ud es del concilio
<same_> de hecho
<same_> andresmuj, esta?
<andresmuj> sip
<same_> andresmuj, tiene q aprovar a JoseGutierrez y a stOrmBlast ...bueno mas q aprovar darles el ingreso al team de LP
<DanielF> andres me dejo esperando
<sepirothem> JoseGutierrez, creo que eso se discutio hace 2 reuniones
<JoseGutierrez> es que se maneja informacion en la lista del concio que yo no me doy por enterado aun
<same_> JoseGutierrez, ud esta en la lista del concilio?
<stOrmBlast> same, no acabo de mirar
<sepirothem> bueno hermanos los dejo que ya me dio zzzzzzzzzz y manana tengo un dia fullll
<same_> bueno ya tenemos lo del dia discutido... no veo problema en dejar asi
<sepirothem> cualquier cosa lo mandan a la lista del concilio 
<same_> pero me preocupa lo de JoseGutierrez 
<same_> JoseGutierrez, estas en la lista del concilio?
<stOrmBlast> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-concilio/+members#active
<JoseGutierrez> no aparezco en la lista
<same_> andresmuj, por favor puede agregar a JoseGutierrez a ese team
<same_> ?
<andresmuj> cual es stormblast
<cegope> JoseGutierrez que descance
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<cegope> Bueno me despido, que descansen 
<same_> andresmuj, pregunta
<DanielF> que pena se me desconecto
<same_> DanielF, una pregunta
<same_> q es un pago ach
<same_> andresmuj,  ↑↑↑ la misma pregunta
<DanielF> creo que es por transferencia bancaria
<andresmuj> sip eso mismo
<DanielF> que va a gastar same?
<DanielF> mujica, me hace el 14 manana?
<andresmuj> sip
<same_> DanielF, aaa osea yo le consigno a ud via ach ?
<andresmuj> mañana le mando eso
<same_> andresmuj, si estoy bien?
<same_> es q ando leyendo un contrato y dice: "NOTA: NO SE REALIZARÁN TRANSFERENCIAS ACH A CUENTAS A NOMBRE DE TERCEROS"
<same_> andresmuj, DanielF ↑↑↑
<same_> eso significa?
<andresmuj> hmmm, si claro.  pues igual el ach es entre los bancos..
<andresmuj> ahh
<andresmuj> eso significa que le mandan la plata a la cuenta siempre y cuando la cuenta sea suya
<same_> andresmuj, aaaa veo...
<same_> bueno gente ahora si a dormir... andresmuj DanielF q descansen estamos en contacto por la lista... andresmuj lea los correos del concilio atrasados y repondalos por favor :)
<andresmuj> O:)
<DanielF> mujica, me hace el favor manana o cuando?
<andresmuj> manana le mando eso
<andresmuj> dont worry
<andresmuj> el otro dia me toco devolvermme por el telefono
<DanielF> jajajaja ok
<IngForigua> andresmuj: va ir a flisol bta?
<IngForigua> DanielF: ?
<IngForigua> yo voy a dar un taller
<andresmuj> estoy leyendo como es el asunto
<IngForigua> andres esoooo
<DanielF> yo estoy disponible a donde me necesiten
<IngForigua> recuerde que es el 16
<andresmuj> segun veo la semana pasada se vencia todo
<andresmuj> oki
<andresmuj> hablamos muchachos me voy
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-30
<nicolasbermudez> hi everyone
<damian> Cordial saludo.
<damian> De casualidad alguien conoce una aplicacion para poder organizar los equipos de tengo en mi empresa
<damian> algo como GLPI pero mas sencilllo?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-31
<calimacaco> buenas noches
<david> hola
<Guest62388> hola
<Guest62388> hello
<jamesguzman> cordial saludo, no soy programador ni nada por el estilo quiero intalar ubuntu y deseo saber si es compatible con programas de diseño como corel o dreamweaver?
<lchanchy> hola necesito ayuda para ubuntu 10.10
<jamesguzman> he hecho varias consultas en este chat y hasta ahora no he tenido respuesta..usted si?
<jamesguzman> lchanchy
<lchacnhy> hola necesito ayuda para la wifi de mi dell vostro 1320
<lchacnhy> hola alguien me podria ayudar a solucionar mi problema
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-01
<lchanchy> necesito ayuda con un dell vostro 1320 para ubuntu 10.10
<lchanchy> hola
<libardo> ayuda
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-02
<WiiLLiam> hola
<WiiLLiam> buenas noches
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches WiiLLiam
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-04-03
<roibn88> hola
<alonsoAgui> hola  :)
<alonsoAgui> == account
<alonsoAgui> cdmd
<alonsoAgui> cmd
<alonsoAgui> cd..
<alonsoAgui> cd..
<alonsoAgui> cd....
<alonsoAgui> cd..
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-03-28
<dirkox> hi
<dirkox> ok, nice greeting from Bucaramanga!
<dirkox> bye
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-03-29
<mekatronix> hola!
<mekatronix> necesito ayuda para instalar geovision en ubuntu 11
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-03-31
<Guest11518> Hola chicos y chicas
<Guest11518> Instalé Ubuntu en Diciembre 2011 y quisiera una mano, creo que hice algo mal y ahora no puedo desaparecer un ícono
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-25
<RAlejoAR> hola
<diegopr> buenas trdes
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-27
<AVXU> Hello here
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-28
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches BartOc3 julianarmando
<BartOc3> Hola buenas Noches Fernando_Giraldo
<julianarmando> Bueno, creo que por aquí no empezó ninguna reunión... Me retiro, hasta luego señores!
<Fernando_Giraldo> julianarmando, dice BartOc3  que la reunion es a las 9
<BartOc3> julianarmando es a las 09:00pm
<Fernando_Giraldo> BartOc3,  pero el evento que se creo en gmail dice que es a las 8
<Fernando_Giraldo> toca revisar eso
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo por eso entre
<Fernando_Giraldo> porque el recordatorio decia 8 pm
<julianarmando> Recibí un correo de invitacion por medio de Google calendar donde dice que a las 8pm hoy
<BartOc3> mmm
<BartOc3> miren
<BartOc3> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg03091.html
<BartOc3> jhosman se equivoco..:S
<ofprieto> hola buenas noches o/
<Fernando_Giraldo> aja
<BartOc3> buenas noches ofprieto
<ofprieto> que temas son de la reunion de hoy BartOc3
<BartOc3> ofprieto la reunion es a las 09:00pm aqui la agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/565/detail/
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches ofprieto
<BartOc3> ya vengo voy a cambiar al pc
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<ofprieto> jaja ok suena como a cambiar un pañal :D
<ofprieto> gracias por la agenda BartOc3
<ofprieto> hola  andresmujica :D
 * andresmujica saluda a todos
<andresmujica> ahh pense que ya estaban en meeting :)
<andresmujica> hola ofpprieto BartOc3 Fernando_Giraldo julianarmando ubuntu-co-bot
<BartOc3> Hola andresmujica entonces creo q ya podemos empezar..!!
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica,  como vas
<BartOc3> Quien modera la reunion de hoy..!
<BartOc3>  bueno me disculpo no voy a poder estar presente en la reunion se me esta acabando la bateria del celular.. y no he llegado a la casa...
<JHOSMAN_> Buenas noches andresmujica Fernando_Giraldo julianarmando ofpprieto ofpprieto
<Belcebu> hola
<akizuki230> :) buenas
<ofpprieto> holas don JHOSMAN_
<JHOSMAN_> Buenas noches Belcebu akizuki230
<Belcebu> que esto que o que
<ofpprieto> acabo de darme cuenta que en el Xchat con ctrl+W se cierra XD
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN_,
<Fernando_Giraldo> XD ofpprieto
<JHOSMAN_> Concilio ... quienes están?
<Belcebu> bien divertido su chat
<ofpprieto> ud
<andresmujica> o/
<akizuki230> nunca he estado en un concilio  :P
<JHOSMAN_> Belcebu: es la reuni{on que hacemos para tratar temas de la comunidad
<ofpprieto> hututuyyy llego la dura Linaporras
<JHOSMAN_> =0 Linaporras llegó temprano
<Linaporras> BueBuenas Buenas noches!!!!!
 * JHOSMAN_ hace la raya __________________________________________________
<ofpprieto> chiii :D
<akizuki230> jaja
<JHOSMAN_> akizuki230:  de donde eres?
<akizuki230> de fusagasuga
<Belcebu> alguien puede apoyarme, para ver la unidad de windows, por que dice que no puede ser montada
<ofpprieto> esta ud en la lista de correo Belcebu
<JHOSMAN_> Genial! akizuki230 pendiente a los temas, si tienes dudas o algo que comentar al final!
<Linaporras> a esta hora si lllego
<Linaporras> es que esos otros horarios
<JHOSMAN_> Belcebu: ese tema por favor lo hablalo en #ubuntu-co
<akizuki230> listo
<Linaporras> uy falta Bart
<Linaporras> :s
 * JHOSMAN_ iniciando llamado a lista 
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica:  Presente!
<ofpprieto> yo puedo por que no tuve clase ni trabajo :D vacaciones
<Linaporras> voy a agregar un tema a la agenda...
<JHOSMAN_> Fernando_Giraldo:  Presente
<akizuki230> alguno a trabajado con bogota mesh
<JHOSMAN_> JHOSMAN_:  presente
<Fernando_Giraldo> presente
<JHOSMAN_> Linaporras:  presente
<ofpprieto> yo conozco un poco del proyecto por privado akizuki230  que necesitas
<JHOSMAN_> Jose Gutierrez dijo q no podia venir
<JHOSMAN_> y Jos{e ahumada creo q se quedó sin luz o algo
<JHOSMAN_> así que iniciamos hay quorum
<Linaporras> y Sergio Meneses para hablar de la Ubucon LA... na epic FAIL
<JHOSMAN_> así que iniciamos hay quorum
<JHOSMAN_> :P POr fin!!!!
<akizuki230> no solo que pues conosco algunos de ellso por eso me uni  al grupo de ubuntu colombia
<JHOSMAN_> Para todos, agenda del día http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/565/detail/
<Linaporras> Jajajaja
<JHOSMAN_> Quien puede tomar nota de las tareas?
<ofpprieto> haa bienvenid@ y ya esta en la lista de correo akizuki230
<Linaporras> Te falto
<ofpprieto> ?¿
<Linaporras> Julian
<Linaporras> en el llamado a lista Jhosman
<JHOSMAN_> ofpprieto: akizuki230 por favor hablar por #ubuntu-co
<JHOSMAN_> Linaporras: julianarmando  =P pero es q aún no tiene credenciales
<akizuki230> ok
<JHOSMAN_> ahorita q andresmujica le dé los poderes de "supervaca" :P
<JHOSMAN_> quien puede tomar nota de las tareas?
<Linaporras> jajaj ni tampoco fercho
<Linaporras> ese es un tema
<Linaporras> que falta que mujica actualice eso
<ofpprieto> ¬¬ si jefe
<JHOSMAN_> eso va ahorita Linaporras  :P
<JHOSMAN_> 1) convocatoria para la transcripcion de video de SergioMeneses explicando el Answers Responsable Linaporras , cuentanos como va esta tarea?
<Linaporras> Pues
<ofpprieto> OT:yo tambien tengo algo que aportar a ese tema
<JHOSMAN_> ofpprieto: a cual tema?
<Linaporras> La convocatoria se realizó como se planteó en el IRC hace 15 dias
<ofpprieto> grrr el de la transcripcion xD
<Fernando_Giraldo> ofprieto, envío algo
<Fernando_Giraldo> creo que por ahi  va la cosa
<ofpprieto> sip yo lo envie pero
<ofpprieto> barrc93 xD
<Linaporras> Y OFP fue el único que respondió...
<ofpprieto> bart03
<ofpprieto> me dijo que tocaba montarlo asi
<ofpprieto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/4conversatorioOfimaticaLibre
<ofpprieto> en wiki pss eso no lo sabia
<ofpprieto> me tocara mirar como lo monto nunca lo he realizado asi.
<Linaporras> Bueno es que Bart sugirió que el modelo fuera como el que hicieron en la WIki
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero eso no tiene ciencia
<ofpprieto> jejej Fernando_Giraldo  si yo se solo es tema de tiempo :D
<Linaporras> pero entonces para llevar a eso acabo
<JHOSMAN_> ofpprieto:  pero lo tienes en un DOC o algo?
<Linaporras> OFP tú dirás si quieres que coordinemos un día para sacar eso online
<Linaporras> o ps si lo haces solito..
<ofpprieto> ¬¬ JHOSMAN_ no mira la lista grrr
<JHOSMAN_> ofpprieto: =( yo no tengo la culpa de andar tan ocupado :'(
<ofpprieto> huuu creo que aun lo tengo
<ofpprieto> pero es algo corto
<Linaporras> jajajaja, na... mijo pero un search en gmail no le hace daño..
<JHOSMAN_> ofpprieto: puede irlo montando en la wiki mientras seguimos con la reunión? :)
<Linaporras> Jhoman deje que nos acompañe en la reu.. no seas negrero ..
<JHOSMAN_> =( okay
<JHOSMAN_> entnoces seguimos?
<Fernando_Giraldo> aja
<ofpprieto> jajaja me hizo acordar de mi trabajo me tienen de esclavo :D
<Linaporras> Quedaria entonces que Oscar y Yo le daremos solución a eso....
<ofpprieto> ya encontrelo que tengo
<JHOSMAN_> 2=  Propuesta para cambio de sede de UbuConLA 2014 -Colombia ‒ Jose Luis Ahumada
<JHOSMAN_> pero no está
<Linaporras> No está
<Linaporras> pero yo agregue un punto ahi
<JHOSMAN_> alguien sabe algo al respecto?
<Linaporras> ....
<JHOSMAN_> SergioMeneses?
<Linaporras> pues ellos hace 15 dias
<Linaporras> bueno Bart paso hace 15 una propuesat
<Linaporras> la pueden ver en el resumen de la reunión pasada...
<Fernando_Giraldo> bart iba para la casa, dijo que se demoraba
<JHOSMAN_> ahh si para pasarlo a Cartagena!
<Linaporras> si
<Linaporras> Pero ps yo me declaro en desacuerdo..
<ofpprieto> por que Linaporras
<Linaporras> uno de los argumentos es que, si mal no entiendo, de las otras ciudades no hemos atendido a los IRCs de este Ubucon
<Linaporras> pues pienso que el lugar debe ser elegido por la comunidad
<Linaporras> que se debe someter a votación...
<Linaporras> eso por un lado
<Linaporras> y por el otro
<JHOSMAN_> Por que bueno, yo podría plantear lo siguiente, sabemos que Bogotá es siempre la ciudad central y la que casi siempre carga con todo, por lo cual =) que tal si pemitimos hacer replicas del UbuconLA en otras cudades
<JHOSMAN_> como Cartagena o Cucuta
<JHOSMAN_> aunque lo otro válido es someterlo a votacion
<Linaporras> como decía el otro punto
<Linaporras> es que ellos pidieron apoyo a Bogotá inicialmente
<JHOSMAN_> ellos quien?
<Linaporras> y yo respondí en privado a ambos correos, manifesté mi intención de trabajar full time a partir de Junio (fecha que no está muy lejos) y trabajar una parte de tiempo de aqui a JUnio, ese correo no recibió repsuesta
<Linaporras> Sergio Meneses y Bart
<Linaporras> entonces por esas dos razones aunque la última sea un poco personal
<JHOSMAN_> Veo...
<Linaporras> creo que pues se deben proponer varios lugares, y realizar la votación...
<Linaporras> y pues si se requiere una propuesta por lugar... ps se hará una preliminar
<JHOSMAN_> pero Linaporras  de igual modo no están presentes ni José ni Sergio
<JHOSMAN_> estoy de acuerdo con la votación
<Linaporras> para mi Cartagena es un lugar muy caro... y creo que la opción ideal para el evento es Medellín y la segunda es Bogotá..
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero es cierto se debe someter a votación
<Linaporras> pero podemos votar someter eso a votación...
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica: Fernando_Giraldo julianarmando Linaporras  les parece si votamos el punto con +1 para aprobar la realización de votacion para el UbuconLA 2014?
<ofpprieto> opino que no estamos todos para decidir aun
<Linaporras> hay quorum
<JHOSMAN_> ofpprieto: hay quorum
<julianarmando> No apoyo la idea de someter esa decisión por medio de una votación.
<JHOSMAN_> se pueden tomar desiciones
<Linaporras> aunque no se si quieran que dejemos el punto de ultimas a ver si llega Bart
<JHOSMAN_> Me parece buena idea Linaporras  =)
<Linaporras> porque Juli;an?
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN_,  me parece que no
<Fernando_Giraldo> creo que no debe ser hoy la votación
<ofpprieto> hola al que llega tarde ¬¬ IngForigua
<JHOSMAN_> Fernando_Giraldo: le parece que no dejarlo para el final? o no votar...
<JHOSMAN_> ahh veo
<IngForigua> Hola perrillos
<julianarmando> Porque deberian haber otros aspectos que influyen y tienen mucho mas peso que simplemente votar, la verdad estoy muy alejado del tema pero me parece que es asi
<andresmujica> yo no estoy de acuerdo en votar o hablar del tema hasta que no esten los organizadores
<Linaporras> uy revivió IngForigua...
<Fernando_Giraldo> se debería dar oportunidad a cada ciudad de que sustente o defienda que la realización sea en su ciudad
<JHOSMAN_> COUNCIL,  aplacemos el tema de ultimas a ver si llegan vale?
<Linaporras> pues la verdad es que es un evento que lidera la comunidad, y por lo tanto la comunidad debe ser participe del mismo, nosotros solo somos un medio...
<Linaporras> agree con Jhosman
<IngForigua> OT sin lucas no puede ni uno apoyar eventos de SL
<JHOSMAN_> 3)  Participacion de Flisoles ‒ Concilio de Ubuntu Colombia
<Linaporras> jajaja... Uno le escribe y usted es todo off..
<Fernando_Giraldo> dejemoslo para el final a ver si llegan los organizadores
<Linaporras> Pues de esa parte Bogotá está trabajando en el tema..
<JHOSMAN_> Inicialmente creo y lo mas importante es generar la solicitud de material a @Canonical para los Flisol andresmujica cree poder ayudar en esto?
<Linaporras> Jhos y yo que somos de Bta estamos en el cuento...
<Linaporras> estoy de acuerdo con el tema de la necesidad de material...
<Linaporras> Es mi deber también socializar (especialmente para Julian) que en el Espinal
<ofpprieto> yo le comente a JHOSMAN_
<ofpprieto> que ayudare con DVD virgenes
<Linaporras> van  hacer un flisol el 4 de mayo y pidieron apoyo de la comunidad...
<Linaporras> de maner tal que los que puedan participen...
<ofpprieto> ese del 4 fdonde ?
<ofpprieto> a perdon jajaja
<JHOSMAN_> ofpprieto: claro! esos si, pero recordemos que requerimos del material "original" que nos da @canonical andresmujica nos puede hablar sobre la gestión?
<Linaporras> es importante diseñar la publicidad... (volantes..) y quemar CDs...
<ofpprieto> es el principal xD
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN_, si no hay problema, el evento ya esta registrado en la wiki????
<ofpprieto> !!!quematon!!!
<JHOSMAN_> Aún no, por ello se toca el tema
<Linaporras> frente a eso en Bta quedamos que la versión sería 12.04 dentro de las instalaciones del FLISoL pero no se si como sale la 13.04 en ABril... sea esa la q distribuyamos en stands...
<Linaporras> hum.. no revisé...
<Linaporras> Frente a este tema del FLISoL coloque otro punto al final que creo que podríamos tocarlo acá de una vez o ps si lo consideran lo dejamos en el orden que está...
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica: revisando la Wiki, ciudades que ya han condirmado la realización de FLISOL: son 16 ciudades http://www.flisol.info/FLISOL2013/Colombia
<Linaporras>  que es l FSF y Ubuntu..
<ofpprieto> juepuchA JHOSMAN_  son bastantes eso es confirmadas?
<JHOSMAN_> Ahh si también iba a decir eso, no se si han leido el hilo de la FSF por Richard Stallman sobre NO promocionar Ubuntu en los eventos Flisol...
<andresmujica> voy a pedir el material entonces, por fa registren el evento en la wiki.   Igual tener en cuenta que como a finales del año pasado alguien pidió material y cuando le cobraron impuestos no lo recibió y toco devolverlo a Canonical pues puede que no haya más del que tenemos actualmente, igual yo lo solicito a ver que pasa.
<Linaporras> Sip, xq ya estna ahi..
 * JHOSMAN_ tema que en lo personal no devemos discutir, sabemos que RSM odia a Ubuntu y FIN de la historia... nos hará la vida imposible.... 
<Linaporras> ..
<Linaporras> ok
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica: yo me encargo de registrar el evento en la Wiki
<Linaporras> Ps sip pero  mi punto especifio no es ese
<JHOSMAN_> Ubuntu Colombia, que hará con respecto a lo que plantea la FSF y RSM?
<Linaporras> mi punto es que bueno tienen razón en algo y es que hay bastante software privatido incluido en la distro...
<Linaporras> entonces el punto va a q como comunidad que planteamos al respecto, y cual es la posición informativa sobre el usuario final
<JHOSMAN_> Linaporras: como respondste, el quiere solo que se instales sus 6 amores!
<JHOSMAN_> RSM solo se basa en sus ideologías, pero hasta la fecha no he visto que el halla demostrado con estudios o algo lo que se plantea sobre el Spyware,
<JHOSMAN_> Sabemos que el planteamiento se basa sobre el Lens de Amazon, pues propongo lo siguiente
<Linaporras> sip... ps eso es un epic FAIL, pero no quiero llegar al tema  de lo q el plantea... sino al tema de contenido de software privativo en la dsitro... y la informaicón al usuario final en los flisoles
<Linaporras> (no mencione spyware)
<JHOSMAN_> recomendar a las ciudades participantes en el FLISOL, realizar desactivación del LENS de Amazon si instalan Ubuntu 12.10 y así se solucionaría el tema
<JHOSMAN_> si van a realizar instalaci{on de Ubuntu Raring 13.04 este ya viene desactivado por defecto
<Fernando_Giraldo> o usar 12.0
<Linaporras> (Jhos el man dice que con el len consiguen estadisticas... bueno eso lo hace google tambien..., no x eso está bien)
<Fernando_Giraldo> 4
<Fernando_Giraldo> 12.04
<Fernando_Giraldo> teniendo en cuenta que es la ultima LTS
<Linaporras> pero es que no solo es el len ese de amazon...
<Linaporras> sino el tema es de uso de ḿás software privativo
<Linaporras> mejor dicho voy al punto concreto
<JHOSMAN_> Fernando_Giraldo: en efecto el problema que se plantea es por el Lenz de Amazon (es en lo que mas se basa RSM y por lo cual se generaron los ataques)
<JHOSMAN_> Linaporras: de ser así no recomendaría instalar ni debian ni nada
<Linaporras> creo q es nuestro deber informar al usuario que dentro de la distro se hace uso de controladores no libres o privativos con el fin de optimizar la experiencia del usuario
<Linaporras> el man no recomienda ni debian ni nada
<JHOSMAN_> Claro! eso se debe hacer
<Linaporras> osea para el las princiaples distros no son sl...
<Fernando_Giraldo> cierto Linaporras
<JHOSMAN_> Un momento, buscando una URL
<Linaporras> solo las de su lista..
<Fernando_Giraldo> debian no esta en las recomendadas por RSM
<ofpprieto> hmm creo que no Fernando_Giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> debian estaba intentando entrar en esa lista
<Fernando_Giraldo> no se en que quedo eso
<Linaporras> y pues de otro lado... no se como... pero también es nuestro deber motivar de algun modo a la comunidad nal e internal para contribuir al desarrollo de controladores libres... y ps igual a Canonical..
<Linaporras> No... ni Fedora, no red Hat, ni Linux Mint.. ni .... nada conocido
<ofpprieto> Linaporras, y JHOSMAN_  ese tema es casi infinito de tratar
<JHOSMAN_> No se si ustedes ya leyeron estos artpiculos... http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fsf.org%2Fblogs%2Frms%2Fubuntu-spyware-what-to-do&ei=JKxTUathht7zBP_xgJgI&usg=AFQjCNGoSMq_m2o_8dTu8fv4acPtOwSXbg&sig2=sC0iVzAM9Sy6mmwa6K8z5w&bvm=bv.44342787,d.eWU
<Linaporras> no si... por eso resimi
<JHOSMAN_> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/07/on-richard-stallman-and-ubuntu/
<ofpprieto> si pensamos casi ninguna distro del flisol entra (casi)
<Linaporras> http://www.gnu.org/distros/free-distros.html
<Linaporras> Mira lo que GNU aprueba
<JHOSMAN_> exacto
<JHOSMAN_> http://stallman.org/amazon.html
<JHOSMAN_>       In your Software Freedom Day events, in your FLISOL events, don’t install or recommend Ubuntu. Instead, tell people that Ubuntu is shunned for spying.
<Linaporras> Mejor dicho para resumir... el punto es informale al usuario q si hay software privativo, pero que se hace para hacer funcional la experiencia, y que se espera en el futuro que todo sea libre....
<JHOSMAN_>       Any excuse Canonical offers is inadequate; even if it used all the money it gets from Amazon to develop free software, that can hardly overcome what free software will lose if it ceases to offer an effective way to avoid abuse of the users.
<Fernando_Giraldo> trisquel es basada en ubuntu? no sabia
<Linaporras> y lo segundo es el tema de mirar como se invita a eso al interior de los desarrolladores
<JHOSMAN_> I have tremendous respect for Richard and his fantastic work in laying the foundations for the Free Software and Open Source world that we have today, but I think he is short-sighted at times. His views on software projects are pretty binary: either a strict set of ethics (defined by him) are observed, or it should be shunned.
<julianarmando> Donde hay un documento oficial por parte de la gente de Canonical o Ubuntu que diga que el software privativo solo pes para hacer funcional el SO y que se espera que a futuro todo sea libre?
<JHOSMAN_> Yo creo que lo mas sano para evitar inconvenientes (afuera) es lo siguiente   1) Informar a los usuarios que Ubuntu también tiene software privativo y 2) desactivar lens de Amazon
<ofpprieto> uff JHOSMAN_  los articulos estan buenos pero extensos
<Linaporras> No está en esos terminos Julián: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<JHOSMAN_> estaba buscando esa URL :P Linaporras
<JHOSMAN_> pero bueno, que piensan de esta solución
<JHOSMAN_> tampodo debemos dejar opacarnos por RSM
<JHOSMAN_> julianarmando:  "Ubuntu 'main' and 'restricted' component licence policy"
<Linaporras> Además es que es un ataque fonrtall... se nos han dado toda la garra el mundo...
<JHOSMAN_> Ubuntu contains licensed and copyrighted works that are not application software. For example, the default Ubuntu installation includes documentation, images, sounds, video clips and firmware. The Ubuntu community will make decisions on the inclusion of these works on a case-by-case basis, ensuring that these works do not restrict our ability to make Ubuntu available free of charge, and that you can continue to redistrib
<JHOSMAN_> Ahí es donde dice :P
<Linaporras> The Ubuntu community will make decisions on the inclusion of these works on a case-by-case basis, ensuring that these works do not restrict our ability to make Ubuntu available free of charge, and that you can continue to redistribute Ubuntu.
<Linaporras> No dice exactamente lo que dije en español... en eso hay que corregir la redacción, y por eso es importante hablar con los desarrolladores...
<andresmujica> la verdad yo creo que uno debe aprender a elegir las batallas.
<JHOSMAN_> Entonces... ya siendo concientes... que hacemos con el tema?
<ofpprieto> como asi andresmujica ?
<julianarmando> Si, pero en ese texto que me envian no dice sino que analizaarn caso por caso y que garantizaran que no hayan costos por el uso de esas cosas
<Linaporras> que la comunidad Ubuntu
<Linaporras> tomara la decision de incluir ...
<Linaporras> y que no haga que ubuntu tenga cargo... y que se pueda redistribuir...
<Linaporras> Bueno Julián igual hay que explicarselo al Usuario, entonces propon una frase más ajustada a la licencia y ps esto debe estar en la info que se distribuya en los flisoles..
<andresmujica> y nuestra misión y foco no es justificar o defendernos de RMS ...   nuestra misión y foco es extender y llevar el uso de Ubuntu a quienes no lo conocen.      Nosotros poco o nada real o concreto podemos hacer para resolver el problema de drivers abiertos o cerrados.  Lo único que podemos hacer es ayudar a expandir el uso de Ubuntu para lograr llegar al punto necesario de masa crítica.  En ese momento el peso mismo de dic
<andresmujica> ha masa hará que fabricantes y demás se fijen antes no.
<julianarmando> Exacto, pero no deja de ser "No libre" y dice (Ustedes que conocen el documento) en algun momento que van a hacer que todo sea de codigo abierto, libre o algo similar?
<andresmujica> es cuestión de saber donde estamos parados.
<andresmujica> y hacia adonde vamos.
<Linaporras> nop.. pero ese es el deber de la comunidad... apoyar ese tema...
<andresmujica> Canonical no tiene la capacidad ni fuerza para garantizar que todo en el futuro sea o no libre.  De hecho no creo que exista el documento que busca julianarmando  simplemente porque no tiene sentido de que exista.  Eso solo se logrará con la masa crítica que genere tal peso que la industria se mueva. de resto no pasa de buenas intensicones
<IngForigua> Jajajaja volvi en que punto van
<Fernando_Giraldo> a mi me parece que no vale la pena ponerle cuidado a ese señor o a sus borregos
<Fernando_Giraldo> nosotros en lo de nosotros y ya
<JHOSMAN_> Buen planteamiento el de andresmujica  =) aunque bueno sabemos que las deciciones de Ubuntu no vienen de nosotros... dehemos seguir el camino.
<Linaporras> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-is-it-free
 * JHOSMAN_ jajaja Fernando_Giraldo  xD 
<julianarmando> Por eso, a eso es a lo que voy, nosotros como comunidad no podemos decir que se esta apuntando a eso o que eso es asi o que va a ser asi como estan proponiendo aqui
<Linaporras> ps es la filosofia ubuntu ser open soure
<andresmujica> entonces en mi concepto nuestro foco es expandir el uso de Ubuntu y ya.  No desgastarnos en desactivar lens o explicar o no explicar..
<Linaporras> osea mira el tema es de raddiconĺa frase podria ser ir asi..
<JHOSMAN_> Linaporras: es diferente el mundo OpenSource...
<Linaporras> Bueno si..
<Linaporras> mejor dicho....
<Linaporras> a lo que voy es que en el tema del flisol si es imporante
<Linaporras> explicar
<Linaporras> y si es importante
<Linaporras> el len
<Linaporras> xq es el festival de instalacion de sofwyare libre...
<JHOSMAN_> exacto, por lo cual propongo el planteamiento al cual NADIE responde =(
<JHOSMAN_> Informar al usuario y desactivar LENS de Amazon
<Linaporras> si exacto
<Linaporras> agree
<Linaporras> full agree
<Linaporras> en lo que no hemos coincidido es exactamente como informar al usuario
<julianarmando> Entontces, hago una pregunta, para ustedes señores... ¿Ubuntu es software libre?
<ofpprieto> juajaja Linaporras  +1 al tema de JHOSMAN_  pero en si a mi forma de ver son temas tecnicos para un usuario
<ofpprieto> que no les dan mucha importancia
<JHOSMAN_> julianarmando: Creo que las 4 libertades del SL responden a esta pregunta y Ubuntu las cumple!
<JHOSMAN_> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_libre#Libertades_del_software_libre
<Linaporras> Sio es SL
<Linaporras> y tmbn  es Open Source...
<JHOSMAN_> Si
<Fernando_Giraldo> SI
<JHOSMAN_> es como un Remix :P por eso es que RSM pelea!
<Linaporras> Solo que hay ciertos controladores, que no son por defecto en el sistemas que no son ni lo uno ni lo otro...
<JHOSMAN_> por que no se parese a sus 6 amores
<Linaporras> ese es el punto
<julianarmando> Exacto, entonces es libre, el usuario esta en la libertad de modificarlo a como se le de la gana y ya, para que ponernos a difundir que es que el SO tiene este problema, tiene esto que a RMS no le gusta, tiene esto que es como feo y venga se lo cambio y lo pongo como a otra gente X considera que debe ser?
<Fernando_Giraldo> buen punto julianarmando
<Fernando_Giraldo> es lo que yo digo no vale la pena desgastarnos
<JHOSMAN_> Igualmente, pero la comunidad debe dar respuesta, si vamos a participar en el FLISOL
<Linaporras> ps a votación eso.... pero es un tema ético.... xq hay partes que se le pueden instalar que no son libres ni open source como algunos controladores...
<Linaporras> Sip
<JHOSMAN_> es un correo que RSM envió a la lista de correo internacional....
<Linaporras> agree con Jhosman
<JHOSMAN_> Votación?
<Linaporras> creo imporrante que vean la lista internacional
<Linaporras> porque es que es un atauqe frontal... y ps si podriamos no hacer nada, pero creo que es mucho más ético informar...
<JHOSMAN_> u.u no saben lo cansado que estoy de ver esos correos de FLisolInternacional =S con ese mismo hilo
<andresmujica> yo la verdad creo que la pregunta no viene al caso en esta reunión... nos estamos desviando del tema.  Y respecto a lo de desactivar los lens creo que estamos tomando decisiones por el usuario final que es quien debería decidir al fin y al cabo y segundo de pronto lo de informar sería lo que cabe en el tema pero pues por lo que he visto el primer paso para un usuario nuevo es  saber que existe algo diferente a Windows...
<andresmujica> cuando lo descubra fácilmente llegará con mayor porfundidad al tema del SL y pues podrá informarse para tomar sus propias decisiones.
<JHOSMAN_> +1
 * IngForigua opina que lo que diga RMS que se lo trague siguiente punto
<ofpprieto> +1 andresmujica
<Fernando_Giraldo> *
<Linaporras> ps votemos... 1. no hacer nada 2. incluir informacion sobre contenido de software privativo..
<Fernando_Giraldo> *1 IngForigua
<JHOSMAN_> *2
<Linaporras> 2
<andresmujica> 1
<Fernando_Giraldo> donde puedo ver la lista
<julianarmando> 1
<Fernando_Giraldo> 1
<ofpprieto> haa  q
<ofpprieto> 1
<Linaporras> http://www.mail-archive.com/flisol@listas.flisol.info/
<JHOSMAN_> =/ Linaporras  perdimos?
<JHOSMAN_> =(
<Linaporras> eso parece.... 3 a 2... XD :S
<Linaporras> se les deja el dato de la lista esa...
<JHOSMAN_> Siguiente
<JHOSMAN_> Bueno :/ ni modos...
<JHOSMAN_> 4)  Radio de ubuntu-co
<JHOSMAN_> alguien sabe algo al respecto?
<Linaporras> Nop... se que esaba un mail en la lista..
<JHOSMAN_> y el tema lo manejaba Luis Ahumada
<JHOSMAN_> pero NPI
<Linaporras> y julian queria estar en el proyecto pero nada mas
<Linaporras> ..
<Linaporras> ASi que Julian...
<JHOSMAN_> ah si julianarmando sabe alg'
<ofpprieto> yo solo vi unos dos correos y ni mas :(
<julianarmando> No pues, yo no tengo nada no se que han hablado no se que han hecho no se que han propuesto, yo noa grege el item a la lista pero si estoy interesado
<julianarmando> justo esperaba llegar a este punto para saber quien esta a cargo que propuestas hay que hay pa hacer
<JHOSMAN_> el que sabe de eso es José Ahumada que no vino
<JHOSMAN_> por lo cual no creo q podamos abordar el tema
<JHOSMAN_> julianarmando: lo mas prudente sería esperar información de José (el tema creo que se debería tratar por la lista de correo)
<Linaporras> el propueso
<Linaporras> crear una radio como la de ubunut ve.
<JHOSMAN_> para no aplazarlo mas tiempo y ver resultados en 15 dias
<Linaporras> pero hasta le momento no hay como mas datos ni nada mas..
<Linaporras> sip
<Linaporras> agree con jhos
<JHOSMAN_> UbuntuVE nos prestan el canal para transmitir
<ofpprieto> julianarmando,  una de las principales caracteristicas de la comunidad es hacer :D si el tema es de interes debe uno trabajarle
<JHOSMAN_> en la parrilal de programacion pero no se que mas tiene eso
<JHOSMAN_> parrilla*
<Linaporras>  ami me parece q julian tiene experiencia como para liderar ese tema...
<JHOSMAN_> Yo estoy deacuerdo de que julianarmando  tome mando =)
<ofpprieto> julian usted ya ha realizado proyectos de ese tipo ?
<JHOSMAN_> en la radio
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero justo eso julianarmando  no hay nadie a cargo
<julianarmando> www.radio3hp.com
<Fernando_Giraldo> es decir como yo lo veo, es que inicien el proyecto casi desde 0
<Fernando_Giraldo> cero
<JHOSMAN_> considero que deberiamos dejar el tema aplazado para que julianarmando lo tratepor las listas de correo...
<JHOSMAN_> pero Fernando_Giraldo la idea hasta donde se es generar alianzas con UbuntuVE, para que rehacer la rueda?
<julianarmando> Soy director y fundador de esa emisora desde el año 2008, he impartido en conferencias sobre radio virtual, y he participado en varios procesos de radio tradicionales
<julianarmando> pues ustedes me diran !
<ofpprieto> ufffffff como  super (de mi parte)
<Linaporras> Que julián lo lidere
<JHOSMAN_> julianarmando: de una!
<Linaporras> de una
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN_,  las alianzas se pueden generar
<ofpprieto> retomen el hilo y muevan esa lista que para eso es
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero también sería chevere poder crear algo nuevo
<Linaporras> y q defina ps como le parece mejor el manejo si compartir con ubuntu ve, si iniciar con podcasts... o??
<Fernando_Giraldo> sobre todo aprovechando la experiencia de julianarmando
<ofpprieto> en cuanto a contenidos estuve hablando con brayan bautista y tenemos unas que otras cosas para tratarl
<JHOSMAN_> Fernando_Giraldo: Si pero bueno ya se definirá, seguro por la lista...
<JHOSMAN_> deberíamos avanzar a ver si acabamos temprano les parece?
<Linaporras> El que sigue es el de bievenida
<Linaporras> lo estoy trabajando con cobric
<julianarmando> Pues lo que yo habla con alguien que ya no recuerdo bien sobre ese tema la vez pasada, hay dos opciones crear una emisora de radio de Ubuntu colombia, sin casi programas y algo descuidada porque es un proyecto grande que requiere mucho trabajo, o empezar con un podcast bien trabajado que podamos difundir por muchas emisoras de radio
<julianarmando> Listo
<JHOSMAN_> 5)  Protocologo de Bienvenida para los usuarios nuevos ‒ LinaPorras
<Linaporras> y definimos que por ahora es prioridad el flisol, por lo que el mensaje de bienvenida se trabajará tan pronto terminemos el tema del flisol, puestoq ue el equipo de bta es un poco peuqeño...
<Linaporras> a mi me gusta el podcast
<Linaporras> +10 a eso
<JHOSMAN_> entonces Linaporras aplazado?
<Linaporras> sip aplazado
<Fernando_Giraldo> el podcast esta bien
<ofpprieto> lo que te pase Linaporras  es el guion cierto
<JHOSMAN_> 6) Revisar Nuevos puestos en el Concilio  andresmujica
<ofpprieto> que mas falta aparte de ese tema]?
<Linaporras> sip... toca hacer el piloto y todo el audiovisual..
 * JHOSMAN_ ah llegado la hora de los poderes de "supervaca"
<andresmujica> Linaporras, en el flisol podrian recoger testimonios
<andresmujica> para el video
<ofpprieto> +1
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1
<Linaporras> mujica que le de superpoderes a fercho y a julian armando... ps Cobric va a adelantar algo allá... pero es que no tenemos suficiente gente y el está liderando difusión general de ese tema y estará en la misma onda ese día...
<andresmujica> bueno yo no propuse ese punto 6, pero la verdad si tengo algo que decir al respecto.
 * JHOSMAN_ suspenso
<Linaporras> el tema es solo que faltan los poderes
<andresmujica> julianarmando, por favor no lo tome de manera personal ya que no es un ataque contra usted ni mucho menos.
<Linaporras> porque lo demás ya se votó..
<andresmujica> y Linaporras  entiendo que ya lo hayan votado
<andresmujica> pero debo decir lo siguiente.
<andresmujica> estamos repitiendo los errores del pasado.
<andresmujica> un concilio con mucha gente NO es funcional
<Linaporras> ps Andrew me parece que hoy es una prueba de lo contrario..
<andresmujica> por varias razones que les explique cuando iniciamos este proceso
<Linaporras> hoy solo faltan dos personas...  *** te dejo terminar
<andresmujica> Linaporras, por favor dejame explicar la idea
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica:  hemos cambiado :3
<andresmujica> entre las razones que les explique esta el tema del horario... coordinar un horario entre 7 personas es una pesadilla.  Este horario que existe actualmente si ustedes se fijan se demoro prácticamente 2 meses
<andresmujica> revisar todos los puntos a discutir en la reunión se hace interminable
<andresmujica> porque a parte de que el formato del irc es MUY bueno para logs
<andresmujica> es MUY malo para fluidez de la reunión
<andresmujica> entonces mientras todos opinan y hablan se llega al punto en que no se sabe de que estamos hablando o a que estan respondiendo
<andresmujica> y terminamos haciendo reuniones interminables de 3 horas que no concluyen nada.
<andresmujica> estas reuniones no deberian pasar de 1 hora y deberian ser agiles y rapidas.  con tantas personas se torna dificil
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica:  llevamos una hora y dos minutos :P
<Linaporras> ...nota mental... las ideas se pueden dispersar hasta con solo 3 personas...
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN_,  Linaporras  por favor dejenme continuar
<andresmujica> esto lo digo no para que salten a defenderse sino porque es la experiencia que ha vivido el concilio desde que existe.
<andresmujica> por eso se los explique en su momento
<andresmujica> y por eso lo explico ahora.
<andresmujica> después de todo el proceso de aprendizaje y experiencia se llegó a la conclusión que el número "mágico" es de 5 personas.
<andresmujica> el suficiente para tener quorum con 3
<andresmujica> impar para que se puedan tomar decisiones por votación
<andresmujica> y un número adecuado para no tener reuniones interminables
<andresmujica> ahora bien
<andresmujica> pues uds tomaron la decisión en la reunión pasada y son totalmente libres de hacerlo y pues no tengo derecho a cambiar eso.  Pero si tengo derecho a cuestionar dicha decisión
<andresmujica> por las razones que fueran acertadas o no, entiendo que julianarmando había rechazado su entrada al concilio y por eso había entrado Fernando_Giraldo
<andresmujica> entonces la verdad
<andresmujica> me parece que no tiene muy buena presentación frente a la comunidad
<andresmujica> que de un momento a otro
<andresmujica> se diga que si que ya no son
<andresmujica> 5 sino son 6 o 7
<andresmujica> para dar entrada a otra persona.
<andresmujica> de hecho si uds se fijan en la lista al menos 2 o 3 personas preguntaron que como asi que de donde salio eso?
<andresmujica> entonces creo que eso no proyecta una imagen adecuada frente a los demas.
<andresmujica> ese es mi concepto.   Entiendo las razones de Linaporras  para haber propuesto la entrada de julianarmando
<andresmujica> pero como les digo no lo comparto
<andresmujica> y me parece que siempre se debe pensar en la comunidad cuando se esta aqui donde estamos
<JHOSMAN_> ...
<andresmujica> y creo que fue indelicado el manejo del asunto
<andresmujica> vuelvo y diho
<andresmujica> entiendo que la decisión ya fue votada y que hubo sus razones pero quiero que los puntos que planteo los tengan presente y que sirvan para el crecimiento futuro de la comunidad
<andresmujica> eso es.
<Linaporras> ps en realidad a mi me parece que esta vez tiene algo especial y fue la razón por la que yo propuse que s eincluyeran ambas personas y es que son de dos regiones diferentes del país... Y aunque sea más fáci tomar decisiones con mas pocos... es menos representativo...  a las personas que preguntaron se les aclaró, yo misma respondí...
<Linaporras> Bueno son opiniones diferentes...
<Linaporras> y ps el punto estaba para darle superpoderes a ellos dos..
<andresmujica> igual frescos que creo que todo esto es evolución y en el camino se desenreda la madeja... adicional a que el manejo de una comunidad es algo de paciencia porque se mueve leeenntaaaaamente....
<Linaporras> para q xfa nos colabores con eso... y ps de acuerdo a lo que suceda ps tendremo que tomar decisiones en el cmaino.....
<Linaporras> jajaj jum leeeeeentaaaaaamente..
<JHOSMAN_> Humo blanco....
<Linaporras> jajajajaja
<andresmujica> Linaporras, veo que no has entendido el asunto....
<JHOSMAN_> Habemos papam?
<Linaporras> Andrew yo estuve cuando dijiste eso antes
<ofpprieto> humm ok, eso yo no lo sabia, tampoco que habian tenido problemas por ser mas :D
<Linaporras> lo entiendo pero no lo comparto...
<JHOSMAN_> Tambien lo entiendo... pero pue sno se no me cuadra...
<ofpprieto> ya estuvo aclarado el tema?
<ofpprieto> ----siguiente punto?
<Linaporras> no sé,... Andrew, consideras concluido... creo que deberia como existir unas recomendaciones de las perosnas que han sido miembros
<Linaporras> no se si eso exista...
<Linaporras> Y ps anyway xfa agregalos a Launchpad....
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica: hay que retirar los permisos de https://launchpad.net/~jose.gutierrez
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN_, porque de jose gutierrez? renuncio? o fue cesar gomez?
 * JHOSMAN_ correccion 
<JHOSMAN_> xD https://launchpad.net/~cegope
<JHOSMAN_> -.-'
<Fernando_Giraldo> y del doc de gmail también
<JHOSMAN_> Fernando_Giraldo: ya hago lo del GDoc
<Fernando_Giraldo> y actualizar la wiki
<Fernando_Giraldo> del concilio
<Fernando_Giraldo> son tareas
<Fernando_Giraldo> que quedan
<JHOSMAN_> Fernando_Giraldo: puedes hacer lo de la Wiki?
<andresmujica> Linaporras,  lo que pasa es que no es "anyway"
<Fernando_Giraldo> si yo lo hago
<JHOSMAN_> GDoc Actualizado! =)
<julianarmando> Otra cosita, cambiar la hora de lo que llega a GOogle calendar de recordatorio de la reunion!
<Linaporras_> me moria....
<Linaporras_> *morí
<Fernando_Giraldo> +1 julianarmando
<Linaporras_> el siguiente punto es el de la fiesta de lanzamiento
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN_, el evento dice que la reunión es a las 20
<JHOSMAN_> Fernando_Giraldo: si ahora lo cuadro
<JHOSMAN_> julianarmando: que tiempo necesita?
<Linaporras_> Hum.. hay que hablar tmbn del culture freedom day.....
<ofpprieto> a mi ni me salio el recordatorio :S
<andresmujica> que pena
<andresmujica> pero es que el tema anterior no quedo cerrado.
<JHOSMAN_> ?
<Linaporras_> bueno para el tema de la fiesta de lanzamiento.... la propuesta es hacer un asado el domingo 28 de abril en Bta y mirar  que otras actividades se pueden generar en otras ciudades...
<JHOSMAN_> ofpprieto: ahora le envio la invitacion
<Duvan> hola
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica, que crees que falta sobre el tema?
<ofpprieto> gracias JHOSMAN_
<Linaporras_> Andrew.... podrías porfa llegar al punto donde quieres llegar para que podamos avanzar... que es un poco tarde ya....
<JHOSMAN_> u.u ya hubieramos acabado
<Duvan> acabe de llegar de que hablan
<Duvan> jaj
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo pienso que nos deberías dar la oportunidad para ver como fluimos con 6 miembros
<andresmujica> pues ese que el concilio no puede tomar ese tipo de decisiones inconsultas con la comunidad y un dia decir que son tantos y el otro decir que son otros
<andresmujica> no me parece correcto.
<Linaporras_> Question: cuando se disminuyeron los miembros se consultó...? xq que yo me acuerde asi que me acuerde... no, pero me puede eequivocar...?
<andresmujica> Linaporras_,  no, no se consulto.  pero es diferente, lo que ocurrió es que simplemente se dio el ciclo
<andresmujica> al principio todos estaban
<andresmujica> pero despues dejaron de llegar
<andresmujica> y ya.
<andresmujica> es el ciclo normal.
<Linaporras_> no creo que sea difernete
<Linaporras_> question
<Linaporras_> cuantos estaban originalmente en el concilio full previo a este..
<Linaporras_> ?
<Duvan> ps hagan otra y ya  jajaj que mas dar
<andresmujica> en terminos reales 3 personas
<andresmujica> en el papel como 9
<sadary> yo acabo de entrar,ya termino?
<Duvan> yo tambien que terapia
<ofpprieto> sadary, Duvan  estamos en el punto de los concilios
<andresmujica> el punto es
<ofpprieto> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/565/detail/
<andresmujica> que por primera vez se logro hacer una votacion formal para toda la comunidad
<ofpprieto> revisen los temas de la reunion y hola :D
<andresmujica> para elegir 5 miembros del concilio
<andresmujica> antes fue a dedo
<Linaporras_> Lo dices bien... en el papel como 9.... si  se disminuyen a aumenta los miembros, desde el punto de vista que lo planteas deberia en cualquiera de los dos casos consultarse con la comundiad...
<sadary> yo quiero participar
<andresmujica> este concilio es el primer concilio elegido por "votacion popular"
<Linaporras_> sin embargo, pienso igual que fernando xq no nos damos la oportunidad....
<andresmujica> es como cuando elijen al congreso de la republica
<andresmujica> para di tu 100 senadores
<Duvan> cuales son los requirements para ser el primer concilio
<andresmujica> y lo primero que hacen es decir que ya no son 100
<andresmujica> sino 101
<andresmujica> que paso con el "voto popular" ?
<Linaporras_> ps de la votación popular es que se elegieron los dos nuevos miembros...
<sadary> mmm
<andresmujica> pero para 5 puestos
<andresmujica> no para 6
<andresmujica> o para 7
<Linaporras_> pregunta tecnica
<Linaporras_> solo tecnica
<Duvan> pero s nade lo conoce a uno. pero uno tiene que ser  miembro local por que yo vivo en usa
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica: con 5 o 6 el quorum siempre será 3 tenemos una opcion mas para cumplir quorum
<Linaporras_> cuando terminas tu, tu ciclo y cuando acaba jose gutierres
<Linaporras_> *z
<andresmujica> Duvan, que pena, puedes entrar a #ubuntu-co
<andresmujica> yo entrego en agosto
<andresmujica> jose no se cuando se retire
<Linaporras_> y jose?
<Duvan> lo se hace rato
<andresmujica> igual mi puesto no vale Linaporras_  porque la idea es que el contacto no haga parte de las decisiones del concilio
<Linaporras_> ps el punto en teoria esto es para dos años nos
<Linaporras_> no?
<Linaporras_> bueno entonces no somos 7 sino 6 y el tiempo de jose, enteniendo que son dos años acaba jsutamente mañana
<andresmujica> la idea es que el ciclo sea a partir del renewal 2 años miembros del concilio y a mitad de dicho ciclo el contacto por 2 años
<Duvan> s ya entendi lo siento
<Linaporras_> asi que .. ps en ese orden de ideas...
<Duvan> hah bye
<Linaporras_> no se que consideracion hagas en ese punto... y no sé si yo interpreté bn
<andresmujica> Linaporras_,  pero eso lo has hablado con jose gutierrez?
<Linaporras_> nop...
<andresmujica> o jose esta aqui para que plantee su parte?
<Linaporras_> ps xq la decision no se baso en eso
<sadary> mmm...
<Linaporras_> y no fueron los motivos x los q se propuso ni nada asi
<Linaporras_> sin emabrgo yo tenia entendido q esa era el periodo...
<Linaporras_> ps no se si hay qeu hablar con jose al respecto... ps se hablará.....
<JHOSMAN_> Google Calendar Actualizado! =)
<JHOSMAN_> Invitaciones enviadas
<Linaporras_> osea otra question, jose es autonomo en decidir su tiempo de permanencia?
<Fernando_Giraldo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio
<Linaporras_> no dice ni de la permanencia ni de la cantidad...
<Linaporras_> Andres no te mueras...
<Linaporras_> que es tarde
<Linaporras_> ...
<andresmujica> Linaporras_,   seguramente pero pues tu no puedes sacar de taquito a una persona y meter a otra, por lo menos se debe tener la cordialidad de preguntarle a Jose.    El debe decidir que es lo mejor para la comunidad, si hacerse a un lado o continuar.  El termino de dos años se definió durante el ciclo anterior del concilio
<Linaporras_> vuevlo y te digo.....
<andresmujica>  y hasta ahorita se esta implementando.
<julianarmando> Yooo creoo y si me dejan opinar pido la palabra y levanto la mano un momento xDDD
<Linaporras_> no fueron esos los terminos sobre los cuales se propueso....
<andresmujica> este grupo sería el primero formalizado en dicho ciclo
<Linaporras_> y el concilio voto a favor...
<andresmujica> julianarmando,  adelante
<Linaporras_> Dale Julian...
<Linaporras_> ---suspenso---
<JHOSMAN_> ya me dio sueño
<julianarmando> Yo lo que veo aquí es un simple problema de orden y organización en los procedimientos, si se planteo una renovacion de la gente del concilio y por lo que leo, tambien se planteo cuantas personas y por que periodo estas personas serian como vigentes en el concilio? ese documento esta y es publico en la wiki o algo asi?
<Linaporras_> eso se definió en una reunion de irc... del concilio pasado...
<andresmujica> julianarmando, esta en las actas de las reuniones y posiblemente este en la pagina wiki del concilio. pero fijo esta en las actas
<julianarmando> Porque en lo particular lo que paso conmigo fue que bueno, hubo una votacion primero, no quede, y luego al mes a los dos meses al tiempo que fuera, me dicen a mi algo asi como muy casual por chat "oiga, usted ahora es del concilio, chao"
<Linaporras_> mi punto es que tomamos una decisión teniendo en cuenta las votaciones de la comunidad, y con el fin de tener representatividad y más paoyo en las tareas del concilio y esto xq del concilio anterior tanto cesar como jose eran intermitentes....
<JHOSMAN_> julianarmando: no le dije así, y le dije de afán...
<julianarmando> Me parece mas importante antes de ponernos a mirar quien sabe quien entra quien cuantos como donde, consolidar ese documento de una vez por todas, fijar los tiempos, la cantidad de personas, las posibles excepciones y todo lo relacionado con estos "Nombramientos" incluso, protocolos de notificacion y algun acta de compromiso o un protocolo pequeño para aceptar los cargos, darle seriedad al proceso
<andresmujica> Linaporras_,  entonces lo que se debio haber hecho era plantearle a Jose y a Cesar el tema de la intermitencia, de hecho hay una regla montada sobre que a las 2 -3 fallas sin justificación la persona se excluía del concilio .  Una vez formalizado ese tema si pod{ia entrar la siguiente persona en la votación.
<Linaporras_> Mi opinion personal: yo creo en este equipo, conozco el trabajo de Julian en otros espacios, a Fernando lo conozco menos pero el trabajo en Medallo habla x si solo, a Jhos tmbn lo conozco y se que es muy valios... a la unica persona que no conozco en persona es a bart (de los nuevos), pero igual el ha mostrado un gran trabajo, creo que se debe dar la oportunidad, y no prejuzgar.. y mas bien si determianr depsués de cu
<Linaporras_> en el concilio
<Linaporras_> pero eso no esta ne la pagina
<Linaporras_> del concilio
<Linaporras_> osea no creeras que nos vamos a leer las actas que existe de mas de dos años, eso es poco probable...
<Linaporras_> esa info no la entregaron cuando recibimos o si Jhosman?
<Linaporras_> Cesar renunció y si tu nos colaboras con la recopilación de información de reglamentos seguramente hablemos con Jose al respecto...
<andresmujica> Linaporras_, yo NO estoy prejuzgando a nadie.  De hecho considero que julianarmando  es un excelente elemento.  lo que estoy señalando es que se hizo una votacion para un concilio de 5 personas.
<Linaporras_> ............
<andresmujica> y eso es lo que no se esta respetando.
<JHOSMAN_> 45 min después....
<andresmujica> Linaporras_,  en el correo de convocatoria a la elección se aclaro que es por 2 años.
<andresmujica> igual
<andresmujica> para solucionar el tema
<Linaporras_> Buenas noches a todos, de acuerdo a la reunión del concilio[1]  que acaba de finalizar se da inicio al proceso de votación para la elección de 3 nuevos miembros.  Las votaciones se realizarán por launchpad y estarán abiertas a partir de mañana a medio día hasta el 30 de octubre.
<Linaporras_> mira el correo de tu convocatoria
<andresmujica> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+poll/concilio2012
<Linaporras_> ahi dice que para la eleccion de 3 nuevos meibros
<Linaporras_> pero no dice nada del tamaño del concilio
<andresmujica> "El concilio actual que lleva operando - aprendiendo a operar debería decir - desde junio del 2009 ha tenido renovaciones internas pero desde su inicio se planteo que su duración no debería ser superior a los dos(2) años y debería ser definido por elección"
<Linaporras_> en realidad no creo que vatamos a llegar a algo aqui
<JHOSMAN_> u.u
<andresmujica> "Dentro de la terna propuesta hay dos(2) personas de Bogotá y tres(3) de otras ciudades, lo ideal es que los candidatos sean de otras ciudades para tener equilibrio y no se concentre todo en Bogotá."
<Fernando_Giraldo> mocion de orden
<Linaporras_> en ningun lado dice la cantidad..
<ofpprieto> +1 Fernando_Giraldo
<JHOSMAN_> de acuerdo...
<Linaporras_> y justo ahi en la votaion realziada se priorizaron las otras dos ciudades..
<Linaporras_> +1
<andresmujica> Linaporras_, para solucionar el tema y hacerlo de la manera correcta considero que se debe hablar con Jose Gutierrez para determinar su continuidad en el concilio teniendo en cuenta -como tu bien señalas - el periodo de 2 años.  De acuerdo a eso lo logico es que entre de manera automatica julianarmando
<Fernando_Giraldo> entendiendo el punto de andres mujica, porque de hecho cuando Lina propuso lo de aumentar el numero de miembros, yo le refute desde el punto de vista de la cantidad par
<Fernando_Giraldo> entre otras cosas
<Fernando_Giraldo> para ese momento yo ya era del concilio porque julianarmando habia renunciado o rechazado
<Fernando_Giraldo> entonces votamos y se decidio aumentar el número
<Fernando_Giraldo> me gustaría leer que propone andresmujica para que las cosas se hagan de una manera mas correcta
<Fernando_Giraldo> mas alla de justificar porque se hizo o no, ya que entramos en un ciclo interminable de a mi me parece y a mi no.
<Linaporras_> Me parece un EPIC FAIL Andres que ese dia no hayas estado... y sea ahora cuando esto se esté dando... me parece importante que recopilemos la info que dejó el concilio previo.... y a partir de ahi tomar nuevas acciones. Me declaro en total desacuerdo en reversar la decisión tomada.....
<Linaporras_> agree con Fernando
<JHOSMAN_> ajá
<Fernando_Giraldo> de todas maneras reversar la decisión creo que no es la idea, mas bien es revisar algunos temas
<Fernando_Giraldo> de como se hacen las cosas
<julianarmando> Yo no deberian pensar en a quien sacar y a quien meter, mas grave que haberla embarrado como la embarraron por desorden interno de la organizacion, seria que me sacaran a mi o empezaran a mirar que cabeza cortar solo por caprichos, ya no hay que hacer nada sobre el pasado, hay que asegurar que esto no se repita en el futuro
<andresmujica> Linaporras_, tienes razon ese dia no estuve, la verdad ni se cuando fue.  Pero las reglas son las reglas y si queremos que esta comunidad crezca de manera ordenada y adecuada debemos fortalecerla y eso lo hacemos siguiendo las reglas.  Igual de acuerdo contigo y con lo que propone julianarmando de que queden las reglas en la wiki
<Linaporras_> hace 15
<JHOSMAN_> bueno... se va a hacer votación de algp? .... ya me tengo que ir.....
<Linaporras_> osea las reglas que nos dejaron.... se cae de su pesoooo......
<Linaporras_> esa info es necesario recopilarla
<Linaporras_> y creo que es lo único que veo constructivo aqui
<Linaporras_> y apartir de ahi si avanzar...
<Fernando_Giraldo> propuesta
<Linaporras_> y en esa tarea si estoy dispuesta a colaborar..
<Linaporras_> y ya tengo zzzz
<Fernando_Giraldo> si hay algo que votar, hagamoslo, sino dejemos fluir la reunión y mejor abrimos un tema en la lista
<ofpprieto> yo no me levante tarde :D
<Fernando_Giraldo> para esto  que estamos hablando
<Linaporras_> mi opinion es que primero se debe recopilar la info del concilio pasado
<Linaporras_> y dejjar esos terminos claros
<Linaporras_> el correo que menciona andres no tiene muchos puntos de lso que ahora justifica..
<Linaporras_> fin.
<Linaporras_> me comprometo a trabjar durante os proximos 3 meeses en recopilar eso
<Linaporras_> aputnelo en tareas  xfa
<Linaporras_> queda el lanzamiento y  el culture freedom day
<Linaporras_> del lanzamiento ya dije que seria 28 abril en bta,... no se si las otras ciudades planteen algo
<JHOSMAN_> entonces no habemus humo blanco?
<Linaporras_> y para el CFD coordinar por la lista..
<Linaporras_> para no hacer esto mas largo
<Linaporras_> Lina entrando en modo off
<Fernando_Giraldo> lo que pasa es que el tema tiene tanto de ancho como de largo
 * andresmujica le brinda un te caliente a Linaporras_  
<ofpprieto>  que era esto que estaba planteado en la reunion
<ofpprieto> Ubuntu y FSF -
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero de acuerdo con julianarmando no vale la pena llorar sobre la leche derramada sino mejorar las cosas para el futuro
<ofpprieto> era lo de richard stallman
<ofpprieto> ?¿
<Fernando_Giraldo> creo que si ofpprieto
<Linaporras_> ya lo de decir contenidos privativos
<Linaporras_> sip
<ofpprieto> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica, como podemos concluir este tema entonces?
<JHOSMAN_> moach@s...   mevoy
<Fernando_Giraldo> lo aplazamos? recopilamos mas información para tratarlo en otra reunión?
<Fernando_Giraldo> lo tratamos por la lista?
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN_, 5 minutos
<Fernando_Giraldo> terminemos
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo,  si quieren lo planteamos por la lista.
<Fernando_Giraldo> me parece bien
<Linaporras_> recopilar info
<Linaporras_> moachos
<Fernando_Giraldo> tenemos 15 dias para hablar sobre el tema en la lista, y en la proxima reunión del concilio lo cerramos
<Linaporras_> no me aprece que tengamos suficiente documentacion para ir a la  isa
<Linaporras_> pregunta
<Linaporras_> ista comunidad o lista concilio
<Linaporras_> creo que eso en lista comunidad es enredar todo, me parece mejor documentar todo lo previo y ya con eso poder tener como más bases...
<Linaporras_> y hacer todo mas organizado y formal como propuso Julian
 * JHOSMAN_ ya vieron el LoCOPortal? http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co/ 
<andresmujica> yo puedo enviar a la del concilio el resumen de las reglas básicas del concilio y basados en eso y en lo que discutamos las socializamos a nivel comunidad
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> entonces continuemos con el tema en la lista del concilio
<Fernando_Giraldo> si a ofpprieto le parece se le puede poner copia
<andresmujica> claro!
<JHOSMAN_> umm por que SergioMeneses aún sale ahi
<Linaporras_> +10
<ofpprieto> huyy como asi Fernando_Giraldo
<ofpprieto> delo tratado ?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN_, creo que hay un super delay entre launchpad y loco.ubuntu.com
<Linaporras_> de lodel concilio
<ofpprieto> oks
<Linaporras_> jajjaja......
<ofpprieto> me guta :D
<Linaporras_> ponles igual super poderes... o no>
<Linaporras_> señor admin... para podernos tomar el cafe en paz
<Linaporras_> jajjaa
<JHOSMAN_> será un bug?
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN_, que falta para terminar la reunión?
<ofpprieto> JHOSMAN_,  ese loco portal no se le nota casi la palabra ubuntu
<Linaporras_> Nada... Nada dormir...
<JHOSMAN_> Fernando_Giraldo: creo que nada, pregunta alguien tomo nota de las tareas? xD
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo no
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero se cual es la mia
<Fernando_Giraldo> editar la wiki del concilio
<ofpprieto> se acabo :D
<ofpprieto> ZzZzzz
<Linaporras_> jajaj nop... yo de las mias...
<Linaporras_> :p
<JHOSMAN_> por favor
<JHOSMAN_> pueden poner sus tareas cada uno
<JHOSMAN_> por q nadie anotó xD
<ofpprieto> yo tengo la de la wiki con la transcripcion del manejo de answers launch pad
<ofpprieto> dio ojala no me que de grande :S
<Linaporras_> yo ya zzz... luego miro y añado a la wiki
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo también abandono
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias por el rato
<JHOSMAN_> Linaporras_: cuales son tus tareas?
<Fernando_Giraldo> hablamos luego
<Linaporras_> las que estabna siguen estando
<Linaporras_> y se suma mirar el CFD
<Linaporras_> y el tema de revisar lo de las actas de concilio previo..
<Linaporras_> nada mas
<Linaporras_> ...
<Linaporras_> :)
<Linaporras_> q me acuerde
<ofpprieto> jajaj pobre consejo toca hecharle una manita
<Linaporras_> modo zz
<Fernando_Giraldo> hasta luego a todos
<Fernando_Giraldo> feliz semana
<ofpprieto> chao Fernando_Giraldo
<Linaporras_> sip jaja
<Linaporras_> aios
<Fernando_Giraldo> que descansen
<Linaporras_> duermannn
<Linaporras_> y ore
<Linaporras_> n
<Linaporras_> y descanse
<Linaporras_> y feliz semana santa
<Linaporras_> aios
<ofpprieto> y hora?
<JHOSMAN_> andresmujica: ya sirven las fotos vea http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co/
<JHOSMAN_> con el bug que reporté
<Linaporras_> :)
<andresmujica> sii estaba viendo!
<andresmujica> super!
<JHOSMAN_> solo que no se por que flirck nola muestra
<ofpprieto> jaja ahora el bug es de flirck
<JHOSMAN_> eso parece
<JHOSMAN_> xD
<ofpprieto> bueno yo salgo o falta algo ?
<Linaporras_> dormirrrr
<ofpprieto> bueno chaito todos descansen :D
<ofpprieto> 0/
<Linaporras_> aios
<andresmujica> chaus
<IngForigua> qaue log tan largo mejor leo el resumen despues
<ACF> uff hace re mucho no usaba irc
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-29
<JHOSMAN_> Buenas duvan
<duvan> hola
<duvan> no se como firmar el  Código de Conducta por que utilizo windows
<duvan> y ubuntu corre mal en esta laptop
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-31
<frvc21> hola
<frvc21> algunos de ustedes saben cuando sale ubunru 13.04
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-25
<Ubuntero|12290> hola
<Ubuntero|12290> que version me recomiendan para instalar en mi pc
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-26
<Juanisc> Hola a todas las personas aqui en el chat, tengo una duda pues deseo instalar Ubuntu alguno me podria contestar algunas preguntas?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-27
<Guest59698> jhosman
<Guest59698> ;P
<Guest59698> saliendo de la oficina
<BrayanBautista> :p
<ofprieto> hola brayan
<ofprieto> olap
<BrayanBautista> Que mas oscar.
<ofprieto> saliendo de la iuuuu
<ofprieto> si hay reunoon
<BrayanBautista> nadie llego mk
<ofprieto> raro
<ofprieto> jmmmm a csasa
<jhosmanNexus> ya voy
<BrayanBautista> llego uno :p
<BrayanBautista> van dos :p
<jhosmanNexus> ?
<ofprieto>  buuuu jejejeje
<ofprieto> no huboooo
<BrayanBautista> no mk
<ofprieto> es su culpa jejejje
<BrayanBautista> jjajajajaja
<BrayanBautista> soy la oveja negra de la comunidad o que ? jajajaj
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-30
<AndAlejoUbuntu> buen dia
<AndAlejoUbuntu> soy nuevo en esto, me pueden ayudar
<AndAlejoUbuntu> tengo un equipo viejo
<AndAlejoUbuntu> 250 de ram y procesador de 1.6
<AndAlejoUbuntu> podria instalar alguna version de ubuntu?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-03-23
<ofprietog> Permitan le comento como podriamos
<SergioMeneses> ofprietog, ud tiene la palabra :D
<ofprietog> Yo opinará que el principal ingreso seria donaciones en stand y comentar que esas donaciones serian en apoyo a ese proyecto
<ofprietog> Lo otro que no veo fácil es buscar financiación pero como dije no me parece facil
<SergioMeneses> ofprietog, las donaciones tambien son para pagar los impuestos ;)
<ofprietog> Si Sergio eso es claro pero yo he estado en stand se que sale para muchos impuestos :D
<SergioMeneses> para el registro los impuestos son impuestos por el material que nos envia Canonical pero nuestro pais cobra impuestos por ellos asi el material sea gratis
<SergioMeneses> ofprietog, excelente entonces, nos apegaremos a su pericia como jefe de stand :D
<ofprietog> Si si se eso y es bueno recordarlo y que lo uno no interfiera con lo otro pienso que se puede manejar por porcentaje o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> ofprietog, si total!
<SergioMeneses> ademas se debe hacer un proceso muy transparente... con un registro para la comunidad
<BrayanBautista> pero para poder financiarlo con donaciones debemos participar  mas activamente en otros eventos y organizarlos nosotros mismos, el flisol y el sfd solo dará un porcentaje
<SergioMeneses> ya que bueno pasariamos a tener un bien fisico
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, esta en lo cierto... yo creo q nos daria muchisimo mas una ubucon
<BrayanBautista> Exacto!!! debemos sacarle el jugo a este Ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> algo asi como la del año pasado en Bogota
<ofprietog> Si brayan yo había pensado lo del año 2014-2013 que es buscar institutos y universidades que nos abran las puertas a charlas
<BrayanBautista> lo otro ya pensando en el futuro, cuando ya lo tengamos tenemos que contratar un servicio de internet y mirar donde lo vamos a dejar
<BrayanBautista> hay que ir pensando en ese tema
<SergioMeneses> eso es otro
<ofprietog> Y con donaciones de discos se levantan esa $$$
<BrayanBautista> ofprietog +1
<SergioMeneses> ademas la propiedad como tal, recuerden que alguien tiene que comprarlo y tenerlo en el tiempo que no se use o donde se vaya a dejar
<ofprietog> Brayan hay si creo que no fui claro
<ofprietog> No será un servidor 7 24
<BrayanBautista> a jejeje
<BrayanBautista> okey
<ofprietog> Sera un servidor para charlas talleres y capacitaciones
<Fori> Momento
<Fori> duda
<BrayanBautista> perfecto muy bien
<Fori> tecnica
<SergioMeneses> ofprietog, eso esta claro :D pero si deberia quedar ligado a un encargado
<ofprietog> Hagala
<SergioMeneses> por logistica
<Fori> que rol va cumplir ese servidor?
<SergioMeneses> Fori, tabla por no leer log
<ofprietog> Si eso hay que hablarlo
<Fori> Por que si va correr un apache
<SergioMeneses> es para los hacklabs
<Fori> pues como que no
<BrayanBautista> la gracia es sacarle el jugo
<Fori> Pero si vamos a aprender a armar juegos de discos
<ofprietog> El encargado debe dar seguridad centralización y no hacer usos indebidos del mismo
<SergioMeneses> yo diria que podria ser un server de rack baratico
<ofprietog> Eso foriiiii
<SergioMeneses> para jugar
<ofprietog> Para esas vainas esss
<Fori> y aprender algo de hardware quiza si pegue
<Fori> pero pa tener un papche un php y un mysql naaaa
<Fori> un vps mejor
<BrayanBautista> montamos un rhev virtualization
<BrayanBautista> y listo :p
<SergioMeneses> quien usa apache hoy en dia... los hombres usan Nginx
<Fori> un que!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BrayanBautista> cada mv para un fin diferente :p
 * SergioMeneses runs
<Fori> un que!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya dejando el "recreo"
<Fori> SergioMeneses: apache esta mejor documentado
<SergioMeneses> Fori, neh cuales
<ofprietog> Es para: aprender redundancia de fuentes, discos scsi, raids,  nats, servicios web etc etccc
<SergioMeneses> cuando quiera le enseño ;)
<Fori> pa esa gracia usamos debian puro pa que ubuntu en ese caso :P
<SergioMeneses> bueno la idea es bastante llamativa
<Fori> ofprietog: asi pos si
<Fori> que caracteristicas tecnicas tiene eso
<SergioMeneses> ofprietog, yo diria que podemos empezar con un hilo en la lista del concilio
<Fori> cuantas ethernets
<Fori> ???
<ofprietog> Bueno
<BrayanBautista> no se ha mirado esa parte fori
<ofprietog> Eso es lo mejor de todo
<SergioMeneses> alli podemos mirar como seguimos
<ofprietog> Ya lo último y acabo
<ofprietog> Jejeje sergio
<Fori> ahhhh
<SergioMeneses> Fori, no estamos en unilago comprandolo, estamos mirando una idea que se plantea
<SergioMeneses> ofprietog, si claro
<Fori> okay okay
<Fori> como brayan no quizo reifar un raspberry yo doy dinero pa eso y la rifamos a 5 lucas la boleta
<ofprietog> Se cotizó uno en 1.900.000 de excelente marca Dell o IBM, en rack o en torre, para mi seria ideal el de rack
<BrayanBautista> ud no me compro boletas
<BrayanBautista> ya las vendi todas
<Fori> jajajaja
<Fori> vea ps
<ofprietog> Shhh
<SergioMeneses> ofprietog, continue
<ofprietog> Trae un procesador cuadcore con 8gb de ram y untera
<ofprietog> Peroooo
<ofprietog> Es actualizable
<ofprietog> A doble procesador 32 de ram y hasta 6discos de dos teras
<ofprietog> No vi es cuantas nics trae
<ofprietog> Listo fin jejeje pregunten
<Fori> Es de primera o de segunda?
<SergioMeneses> ofprietog, gracias por la informacion! :D
<SergioMeneses> Fori, yo creo que ofprietog tiene la hoja de caracteristicas y las puede compartir por email
<ofprietog> Según da compa nuevo vale 9 millones
<ofprietog> No tengo una hoja 😥
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<ofprietog> Solo cotize de afan
<Fori> yaoming
<SergioMeneses> ofprietog, entonces ud se encarga de empezar el hilo por la listadel concilio?
<SergioMeneses> alli miramos las opciones
<ofprietog> Ok task porfa
<SergioMeneses> y de paso el jefe de hacklabs alias Fori nos da una mano
<SergioMeneses> #action Empezar el hilo para la discucion acerca del servidor junto al lider de los hacklabs: Forigua - ofprietog
<meetingology> ACTION: Empezar el hilo para la discucion acerca del servidor junto al lider de los hacklabs: Forigua - ofprietog
<SergioMeneses> Algo mas que agregar o pasamos al siguiente tema?
<Fori> Yo creo
<Fori> que eso es gasto inecesario
<Fori> esta mas de moda la computracion distribuida
<Fori> y los servicios en la nube
<Fori> eso de tener todo centrado ya no va
<SergioMeneses> Fori, puede ser... pero necesitamos esas ideas :D
<BrayanBautista> buen punto lo de forigua
<Fori> yo que soy un bachiller medio lo se
<Fori> que tal uds que son ings
<BrayanBautista> pero no me convence mucho la nube
<BrayanBautista> para implementar servicios
<Fori> BrayanBautista: tumbemos a amazon carachas
<Fori> jajajaja
<BrayanBautista> jjajajajajjajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno pasemos al siguiente tema
<SergioMeneses> para reducir el spam
<Fori> SergioMeneses:
<Fori> see
<ofprietog> Fori pero el tema de capacitación no le suena?
<Fori> en la diata nos damos tabla
<Fori> lista perdon
<SergioMeneses> #topic Llamado a miembros antiguos
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo propuse este tema
<SergioMeneses> y la razon es que hay muchos miembros que estan como inactivos y la verdad seria muy bueno si pudieramos invitarlos a acercase ala comunidad
<Fori> Ejemplos?
<ofprietog> Christian el me lo encontre en transmi
<Fori> ese quien es
<ofprietog> Y ha ayudado mucho en stand
<SergioMeneses> podria ser una invitacion via email donde les expongamos nuestras ideas y que queremos que sean parte de nuevo de la comunidad
<BrayanBautista> cristian gaitan
<BrayanBautista> alias tantux
<Fori> ahhhhh el que tambien ex... ups
<SergioMeneses> todos conocemos muchas personas que nos han ayudado en el tiempo
<SergioMeneses> y seria bueno tenerlos de vuelta
<SergioMeneses> esto nunca se ha hecho y la verdad tenemos muy buenas ideas y proyectos que sacar adelante
<SergioMeneses> para eso necesitamos que la comunidad este mas unida que antes
<SergioMeneses> y como toda communidad siempre es tener diversas ideas en el aire :D
<SergioMeneses> ....ideas acerca de esta propuesta? :)
<ofprietog> Si el tema es ver los miembros activos en launchpad y crear un mail entre todos
<ofprietog> Para que se active su participación?
<Fori> jum pero si las redes sociales estan en funciond e spam graves
<Fori> y cada vez bajan mas los miembros activos
<SergioMeneses> ofprietog, si claro ese seria el medio
<ofprietog> Ok excelente me suena
<SergioMeneses> Fori, si pero podemos solicitar que esa publicacion sea la top del stream , supongo que eso se puede
<SergioMeneses> igual me gustaria que estuviera el concilio en pleno para discutir acerca de las redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> me parece un tema muy delicado y a lo mejor si tomamos una desicion en este momento puede que no sea lo mejor
<Fori> Que se coja las redes sociales no pa publicar el software que se publica en x pais que usan el creador y 3 pelagatos y bajo una licencia que solo conoce su creador
<Fori> sino pa decir
<Fori> las actividades que se hacen aca
<Fori> los proyectos
<SergioMeneses> pues podria verse como algo sectario
<Fori> como ser integrante
<Fori> como sus proyectos personales y comunitarios pueden ser difundidos aca
<elizabethporras> creerìa que ese tema toca tocarlo despuès de elevviones
<Fori> incentivar la creacion de contenido propio
<SergioMeneses> Fori, si claro, y ya ha habido gente que se ha quejado... de hecho eso era una tarea asignada a mi persona... pero sin el concilio en pleno no me gustaria discutir eso
<Fori> etc etc etc etc
<SergioMeneses> todos puntos muy validos
<ofprietog> Si que algo mas
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces voy a trabajar en el borrador para ese mensaje ( en una wiki ) y entre todos los revisamos cuando este listo antes de ser enviado
<ofprietog> Ok listo
<elizabethporras> +1
<SergioMeneses> #action Crear el borrador del email de contacto para los miembros inactivos de uco - SergioMeneses
<meetingology> ACTION: Crear el borrador del email de contacto para los miembros inactivos de uco - SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> bueno elizabethporras el ultimo punto ya lo discutimos al principio , quisieras agregar algo o podemos seguir?
<elizabethporras> no
<SergioMeneses> si quieres seguir lo activo en el log
<elizabethporras> nop
<SergioMeneses> perfecto entonces!
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras, Fori BrayanBautista Jhelios ofprietog algo mas que quieran comentar o compartir en esta reunion?
<SergioMeneses> antes de cerrar el bot
<BrayanBautista> en mi caso todo esta bien, nada que agregar.
<elizabethporras> nop
<Fori> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia mira y mira y no ve el ultimo mensaje invitando a formar parte de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> Fori, si es un punto que vamos a tener muy presente
<SergioMeneses> pero no se pueden tomar desiciones de la noche a la mañana
<SergioMeneses> y menos una que puede generar algun tipo de conflicto debido a que tocaria agregar editores y demas
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces así concluimos la reunion del dia de hoy
<SergioMeneses> para la proxima reunion alguien quiere ser el moderador?
<SergioMeneses> o sigo yo?
<Fori> Yo aca no tengo velas
<Fori> y ya me dio hambre
<elizabethporras> q siga SaMe
<BrayanBautista> +1 SergioMeneses  :p
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces seguire de momento mientras BrayanBautista y spijprieto y elizabethporras le toman el tiro al bot :)
<SergioMeneses> pero la idea es rotar el puesto jejejeje
<BrayanBautista> jajaja eso!!!
<Fori> bn
<SergioMeneses> otra cosita, la proxima reunion para dentro de 8 dias tambien? o en 15? ... recuerden que andamos saliendo de los pendientes que tenemos que son muchos
<BrayanBautista> dentro de 8 hasta que terminemos los pendientes acumulados  (mi opinion)
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, secundo esa idea
 * Fori reviso la spublicaciones de facebook y 0 mensajes invitando a la gente a participar en la comunidad
<elizabethporras> me parece que muchas cosas requieren que este concilio este full...
 * Fori en 2015
<SergioMeneses> elizabethporras, si claro pero debemos salir de otros pendientes que podemos trabajar ahora como es el flisol , materiales, y demas
<elizabethporras> ok
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces asi quedamos spijprieto como que se cayo de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Mar 23 00:44:30 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/2015/ubuntu-co-meeting.2015-03-22-23.21.moin.txt
<SergioMeneses> muchisimas gracias a todos los asistentes
<SergioMeneses> y estamos en contacto por la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> cualquier sugerencia o ideas son bienvenidas en las reuniones ;)
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, Fori buena noche
<Fori> SergioMeneses: me voy de r
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-03-24
<arfex92> hola
<arfex92> necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-03-29
<ofprieto> Pteee
<ofprieto> Jejeje
<SergioMeneses> buenas buenas
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, como vamos?
<ofprieto> Bien como le ha parecido el wunderlist?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, la verdad bastante util aunque debo decir que trello es mas  completo
<SergioMeneses> aunque aun ando probando wunderlist asi que no doy una opinion final
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<ofprieto> Ok
<ofprieto> Estaré leyendo el chat
<ofprieto> *voy a mirar trello
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, nada de modo lectura, detesto eso!
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> no he visto aun como se manejan los estados de las tareas
<SergioMeneses> trello si lo hace: en proces, completa
<ofprieto> Humm si yo no he visto eso en wunderlist solo tiene comentarios
<SergioMeneses> si eso es falla
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, ya no vino nadie mas, dejamos asi y seguimos por la lista de correos?
